# RHOM



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

my rhom name is black


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, is it a diamond?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> nice, is it a diamond?


I do not know I got him when he was 1" Know he is 8"


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

1" to 8", awesome job!! Flawless I'd say.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> 1" to 8", awesome job!! Flawless I'd say.


Yes, great job!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

moonie said:


> nice, is it a diamond?


I do not know I got him when he was 1" Know he is 8"
[/quote]

Hey moonie very nice Rhom!! About how long did it take for him to grow from 1"- 8"?


----------



## piraya man (Dec 28, 2008)

Moonie nice rhom


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Color looks good moonie. Blues, purples, and golds very nice P!!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> nice, is it a diamond?


I do not know I got him when he was 1" Know he is 8"
[/quote]

Hey moonie very nice Rhom!! About how long did it take for him to grow from 1"- 8"?
[/quote]I had him for over two years maybe three the pics is about 60 days old. The fist year growth was 2" I had him in a smll 18 gal tank for a year so I may slow down his growth the first year but when I put him in a bigger tank he shot up 5" more the second year and he is still growing alot. I here members say thay dont grow much pass the fist and second year thay dont know what thay are talking about my rhom grow more the second and third year and still grows to day. I think he will get big like 10"to12" one day.

Tthanks evry one for the kind replys I will keep you updated on his growth


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats the diet, how many water changes you do weekly?? That has alot to do with it IMO.. Full tank shot??


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

lo4life said:


> Whats the diet, how many water changes you do weekly?? That has alot to do with it IMO.. Full tank shot??


I feed most fo my piranhas every day thay eat alot I feed them flander, shrimp, puffer fish, and sometime feeders[ some time only] I think thay need a feeder or two sometime I read whole fish is the best thing for them to eat that is what thay eat in the wild. I do one water changes a week most of the time sometime I do it biweekly [some time only] when I update him I will put a full tank shot.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome fish moonie!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

beauty...really nice blue hue to him


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Couldnt help but notice your rhom is with appears to be a tern. Hows that going? I have six 5"-9" pygos in a 125 and am lookn at gettign a 5" rhom. I know everyone says pygos dont mix with the rest but if people are having luck mixing it would save me a lot of hassle if I can put that rhom in with the pygos. Not worth the risk? Sweet rhom by the way


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Couldnt help but notice your rhom is with appears to be a tern. Hows that going? I have six 5"-9" pygos in a 125 and am lookn at gettign a 5" rhom. I know everyone says pygos dont mix with the rest but if people are having luck mixing it would save me a lot of hassle if I can put that rhom in with the pygos. Not worth the risk? Sweet rhom by the way


Sorry thay are side by side not in the same water but good eye you have that is a tuen. The smller the fish and the bigger the tank your luck may be better with cohab. Mixing piranhas there are no rules it is hit and miss it can be done, if you want to try it go for it dont let anyone stop you. You will have to keep a eye on them ALL THE TIME and you may have to take some out and put different ones in because of behavor problems, capability that is what it is all about. Is it worth the risk that is all up to you and your $$$$$. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

NEW ONES


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> NEW ONES


Yo moonie...Sweet!!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

this isnt the one i saw at the fishbowl is it moonie?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a very nice fish you have there, the tern is a monster too


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

fett529 said:


> That is a very nice fish you have there, the tern is a monster too


you are too kind thanks


----------



## rhombeus83 (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful rhombeus...


----------

